# Holiday Greetings everyone!



## Woodi (Dec 15, 2007)

Took this photo from my kitchen window two days ago, hadn't noticed the chickadee on the feeder until I got it on the 'puter.
it's going on all my holiday greeting cards, with this message: 








May your season be bright with joy, and  with all the good things nature can provide!

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh I LOVE it!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 15, 2007)

Woodi, you and you infamous deer shots!    I love it! 8)   Is that the same buck you took pictures of last year?  Anyway, thanks for the warm thoughts about this holiday season and the same back to you and Crawford!  

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Woodi (Dec 15, 2007)

I made it into a card. I'm a bit late mailing these out this year.











Happy Season everyone!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 15, 2007)

Looks great Diane.    You and Crawford are lucky to live out in the boonies like you guys do.  I have seen pictures you have posted at other forums of your place, the pond where the beavers buillt a dam, and others, lucky people indeed! 8) 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 15, 2007)

WOW that must be a beautiful place to live, the only time I see deer is when they are running in front of my car or strapped to the hood of someone elses.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 15, 2007)

Dragon


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 15, 2007)

What?  I love nature, I don't agree with the whole hunting thing!


----------



## Woodi (Dec 15, 2007)

I got dragonfly's chagrin.    Sad but true in town too.

Not everyone would love living out here in the boonies, a half hour's drive from the nearest town; many critters competing with us for space and food. Tough to grow a vegetable garden here, lemme tell you. And lots of snow to move, no garage; heating by woodstove.

But it's an adventure we always wanted to try. We waited 'til the kids grew up and left home though. I couldn't see myself raising kids out here, but neighbours have done it.....with no hot water, no bathrooms but an outhouse etc.....Tough people indeed!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 15, 2007)

I wasn't being ugly to you Dragon, I was just sad about the hood thing.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 15, 2007)

You Canadians are a tough bunch!  I moved back to MO after living in central Florida for 4 years, and am freezing to death today! :shock: 

ETA:  It was a couple outside Toronto who bought our house in Kissimmee, FL though as a winter vacation house!  


Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow, fantastic shot of the deer and bird.  Love the card!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 15, 2007)

Tab are you pickin a fight wit me girl?  Don't make me come over to Texas and open up a can of whoop butt on you!!!!!   :shock:


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 15, 2007)

I have got a Texas sized (dragon)fly swatter so watch out 8) ...


----------



## Woodi (Dec 16, 2007)

Say gals, time to take your fightin' words outside my post? plz.....


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 16, 2007)

We are just playing woodi, we don't allow fightin' here :wink: .


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 16, 2007)

I can testify to that, they are both cut-ups!  Got my hands full watching them all the time Woodi....NOT!  
Tell Crawford to keep the fire going and fill that snowblower up with gas!  

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 16, 2007)

hahahaha Sometimes I forget that I am not a 17 year old anymore!


----------



## gbtreasures (Dec 17, 2007)

Woodi:  This picture is a classic!  Your buck truly looks clueless (& lovable)!!
 Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 17, 2007)

Just don't tell him I'm making soap using a distant cousin from south of the border!   

Maybe you did; he does have that "deer in the headlight" look!  


Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Woodi (Dec 18, 2007)

There are many hunters out here, for the month of November. I have to live with the sounds of gunshot ringing out for an entier month each fall.

They must be bad marksmen though, as these two bucks escaped. Phew! They live to be photographed another year. I hope they shed those antlers nearby.


----------

